
Nesson & Camara Increase Attack Against RIAA: file-sharing is fair use - gasull
http://yro.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=09/05/22/1951237&from=rss
======
lutorm
I like the fact that people are taking aggressive action to push back against
the RIAA, even if they seem to be stretching the limits of the interpretation
of fair use.

~~~
jamesbritt
Maybe this will work like the world of fashion.

Certain designers come out with really off-the-wall stuff, things everyone
says no one will actually wear.

But, after seeing it, people's perceptions about the boundaries of style and
taste are altered, such that they end up wearing things that, while perhaps
not quite off-the-wall, are still more "out there" than previously, because
there are new standards for what's weird.

If people get used to hearing "out there" ideas on copyright, other, less
radical, ideas that expand personal use sound more plausible.

